# Nokia N96 ? Sony c905?



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone seen the N96 "in the flesh" yet? I got an email saying it was out, and a few online shops seem to have them, just wondered if anyone had had one in their hand.

I've been waiting for something decent to come out to replace my k800i with now I'm out of contract. I was thinking also about the Sony Ericsson c905 which has an 8MP camera. That is due out soon also.

Thoughts?


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Not seen the phone yet, but GSM arena is a good site to do a comparison for all makes and models

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n96-2253.php


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah ive sold the n96 since launch 6 days ago. Its an n95 in a different box with a 16gb hard drive plus mem stick plus phone memory. 

The nokia rep is a bit ashamed of it as the processor is way to underpowered which makes it as slow as a snail. It does have bbc iplayer on my network which is awesome if you wanna watch tv as the quality is perfect provided you have HSDPA speeds.

c905 will be the big one this xmas though. Sat nav now included like the nokia but with a more sensitive gps receiver built in. It is due for launch between 17th and 24th of this month :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

ive been holding out for the c905 for 3 months now was going to get a new contract with the c902 and just before i ordered found info on the c905


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like c905 might be way forward especially as I'm used to Sony's now. Can't be doin with slow phones, they shouldn't make it off the design board.


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd wait for the Blackberry Storm guys... Will only be available on Voda tho'....


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Naaaa, too big and just got a "bold" for work. Bold was supposedly an Ipod match but it is nothing of the sort really, just a pimped up blackberry. Blackberries make good email devices but I ain't seen a decent phone from them yet. Sony have pedigree with phones.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

got my n96 today and i'm quite impressed.
just need to figure out how to work it:lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

mainsy said:


> got my n96 today and i'm quite impressed.
> just need to figure out how to work it:lol:


Which network/where you get it from?
Could you give some thoughts on it, what phone did you have b4?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Which network/where you get it from?
> Could you give some thoughts on it, what phone did you have b4?


got the phone from carphone warehouse on o2 £45 a month loads of calls and texts and unlimited internet.

first impressions are very good. its my first smart phone so nothing to compare it to.

relatively easy to get to grips with. the screen quality is outstanding, and with such big memory i have downloaded loads of programs off iplayer and transferred films from my pc.

can be glitchy at times eg slow to respond but seemingly this is normal with these kinds of phones.

the wifi connection is great, and have played about with the gps and seems a pretty decent addition.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

matt said:


> Yeah ive sold the n96 since launch 6 days ago. Its an n95 in a different box with a 16gb hard drive plus mem stick plus phone memory.
> 
> The nokia rep is a bit ashamed of it as the processor is way to underpowered which makes it as slow as a snail. It does have bbc iplayer on my network which is awesome if you wanna watch tv as the quality is perfect provided you have HSDPA speeds.
> 
> c905 will be the big one this xmas though. Sat nav now included like the nokia but with a more sensitive gps receiver built in. It is due for launch between 17th and 24th of this month :thumb:


Cheers for the info on the C905, been trying to find a release date for a few weeks now, as theres loads of different dates on the net!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

samsung i8510 is way better than n96. just upgraded from n95 8g. 8mp camera is cool plus 16 gig of memory. software vveerryy similar to n95 so switching easy as well


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

also n96 'feels' cheap


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

c905 I've heard lens and processor is same is previous gen phones so just more MP ? I'm seriously tempted by iphone 3g now as it has more bells and whistles to play with I guess...


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

MY N96 SHOULD ARRIVE ABOUT THURSDAY


i went for nokia cos im used to them


----------



## Frankensaab (Feb 16, 2008)

I got my c905 on thursday and its the dogs, unfortunately due to the weather I haven't been out to try and get any piccy's.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

im in two minds really i was initially wanting the c905 but im not so sure on the samsung i8510, the nokia is out the window as ive read so many reviews saying how slow and underpowered it is plus ive never been a fan of nokias since my old 3110 lol


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Frankensaab said:


> I got my c905 on thursday and its the dogs, unfortunately due to the weather I haven't been out to try and get any piccy's.


Hi mate, tell us more. Where'd you get it? I didn't think it was actually out yet. What do you like about it?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm now debating between c905 and iphone I think. Unless N96 does it for me.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

My N96 is stuck at the Post Office and I can't collect till Monday. Shouldn't have had that lie in after all :lol:


----------



## Frankensaab (Feb 16, 2008)

> Hi mate, tell us more. Where'd you get it? I didn't think it was actually out yet. What do you like about it?


Vodafone got them in on Wed 22nd and the missus rang up on Wed to see when were they available and they had just received a delivery. so the nice chap sent one out and it arrived Thurs afternoon. :thumb:

He even said I was only the 4th person in the country to get one .

The phone is no bigger than my old 810i when its closed and it's only a little bit wider.

Not had to much chance to explore the all the functions yet, but after taking a few test shot's in and around the house (it's been torrential up here all weekend) it seems a good camera but it will never replace a proper compact with optical zoom.

All the menu's seem easy to navigate as I'm not the most technical person in the world (read Luddite) and it feels like a very well put together product.

Overall it isn't a pda phone as I wouldn't use these bits and I don't download music to my phone, but for the occasional bit of net browsing it has a nice clear screen which is a bigger than my 810i and it feels nice an chunky so I will not lose it.

Cheers.
Rob.

p.s I'll post some piccy's when the weather is better.


----------

